# Best time to rabbit hunt?



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

OK guys, I have a dog who loves to chase rabbit but he's only a year old and I haven't shot a rabbit yet for him. I've been out a couple of times within this past week and it seems like the rabbits have disappeared. When is the best time of year to hunt rabbit?? This is also my first year hunting rabbit. My husband hasn't been rabbit hunting either so we're both at a loss.  Thanks for your info!!

~Lisa


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Rabbits are quite nocturnal, and typically hole up during the day. We usually get out around 9 AM or so, and start kicking the brush. First light would probably be best if you're hardy enough to wake up, and the area you're in doesn't mind the shotguns going off that early. 
I don't hunt with dogs so I'm no help there, BUT, I do know that you gotta kick the crap out of a lotta brush sometimes to get them suckers to run. Hope that helps.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Sunny days with snow is always the best time. The rabbits will come out at mid day and sit in the sun. Seems like it's always one of the best times to get out.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Get out as much as possible. Go to new areas and the old ones at different times when possible. Warm ups after cold spells are the best. Sunny days after bitter cold is good to. Deep snows will put them down for a day or two. In the spring when you have a real big warm up, get out and have fun.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sunny days after a snow storm are good but if the snow storm is in full throttle and you've got the time to get out then just go. I've seen rabbits out in the worst of weather. Hunt slow and stomp on any cover you find.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

We went out about 11:30 this morning. They were sitting tight , but had good runs the whole time. Got back about 3. You can jump and run rabbits all day long if you stomp around where they live.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I got out today at 10 am and the dog got nothing but cold scent. Other days sunny, cloudy, whatever, mid day can be good. Best bet is shortly after sun up imo. Kinda like the fish were bitting yesterday but can't buy a bite today.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Weather is the trump card when dealing with rabbits

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/fljournal/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1167322861110950.xml&coll=5

12/28/06 By David V. Graham [email protected] 810.766.6306

COLUMBIAVILLE - Off and on rain isn't the best weather for rabbit hunting, but that was the weather we were stuck with when we went looking for bunnies on state land last week near here. 

Still, we managed to see one rabbit, along with a rooster pheasant and several grouse, so it wasn't like we were totally skunked. And Don Cheek of Burton managed to bring home a squirrel for the pot. 

I went bunny hunting last week with Cheek and his friend, Mike Neilson of Flint along with Nate Nehls of Flushing Township, a long-time friend of my youngest son, Brent.

Any rabbit hunter will tell you the best weather for hunting rabbits is any sunny day after a snowstorm that drops several inches of fresh powder on the ground. The snow makes it simple to find tracks and it also makes it easier to see the fast-moving rabbits as they run through the thick brush. 

Fresh snow also seems to create ideal scent conditions for beagles to run the rascally rabbits. 

As it was, the scenting conditions were pretty good for our beagles Dave, Peach and Cooper. A heavy rain overnight and intermittent rain during the day allowed the dogs to pick up some fresh scent and start baying as only hot beagles can do. 

Once flushed by the dogs, rabbits tend to run in circles near their favorite habitat, which tends to be thick swamps, pines or thickets where only a rabbit can maneuver. Once the dogs start baying, the hunters spread out and wait while overlooking some open cover near the brushy stuff where rabbits like to run. 

Good rabbit hunters seem to sense where the rabbits are likely to run, and they set up on those spots and wait for them to show up. The shooting can be fast and furious and it helps to be good with a shotgun or a scope-mounted .22-rimfire rifle. No. 6 shot is best for rabbits. Pumps and auto-loaders are good shotguns for rabbits, but double barrels or over-under work nearly as well. 

It is a good idea to wear lots of blaze orange, as the cover can be quite thick and the hunters might not be able to see each other at all times. Rabbits don't seem to notice the orange,but they are quick to pick up motion, so it is a good idea to remain motionless. 

On our hunt last week, Neilson worked behind the dogs as the three of us lined up along some open areas to wait for the rabbits to run by, but we didn't have any luck.

Neilson spotted one bunny running through the brush, but it was moving too fast for him to get any shots. 

Cheek spotted a squirrel in the pines near one of our stands, and dropped him with one shot. 

Rabbit hunting is a good way to introduce a youngster to hunting because they aren't as hard to hit as birds, and a kid should see lots of action if the cover is good and rabbit numbers are respectable.

While beagles make the sport even more enjoyable, any kid with a willingness to kick brush piles ought to see some game. 

And, best of all, rabbits make good table fare if properly prepared and cooked. 

One of my favorite recipes calls for cutting up the meat into small pieces and rubbing each piece with salt and pepper and then browning the meat in a saucepan with three tablespoons of vegetable oil and two medium onions finely chopped. 

Then add cubed ham, one cup of water, eight ounces of canned mushrooms and two tablespoons of sherry. Stir well and adjust seasoning to taste. Simmer for an hour.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Cheek spotted a squirrel in the pines near one of our stands, and dropped him with one shot.


IMO, that is a big no-no. I don't shoot any off game when I have my beagles as it sends a message that everything is being hunted. Then they start chasing game other than rabbits.


----------



## ArmyHunter (Nov 1, 2005)

My hunting buddy and me killed 8 yesterday. It was a sunny day and the rabbits did not start coming out to sun until 11:30 till dark.

Good luck.


----------

